# Best meal ever ate NOT in the United States?



## 9Norte (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow....
I have travelled all over but I would have to say the Oso Bucco here in Escazu, Costa Rica at a restaurant called Carpe Diem, is one of the best I have ever had...roasted 8 hours and served on a bed of saffron risotto...wow!

Then again I did have an amazing Lobster Thermador on the beach in Negril, Jamaica...wow!!


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Great job Bobby.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

I know it sounds lame, but true ramen noodles with gyoza in Nagoya, Japan was the best meal I've had outside the US. i had it like 15 years ago and still crave it all the time.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not sure what it was called but it was a fried egg noodle with a chopped up fried potato-like deal and herb fish that I had in some hole-in-the-wall place in Shaoxing , China.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

All the food I ate when in Aruba. Something about sitting outside with a nice warm breeze, eating an amazing meal consisting of local fish and some dessert that was encased in a large ice teardrop


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Tacos and beer in cabo San Lucas...OMG!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I was 7 years old, and my brother was 12, riding a 50 mile bike race from Rosarito Beach to Ensenada in Baja Mexico. My parents stopped in at a steakhouse to eat while we waited for him to finish his ride. I remember ordering steak and french fries, but the waiter said "No tengo papas fritas, pero para la gringita, tenemos papas fritas!"

He came back with a perfectly cooked steak, a salad, and yes, for this little white girl, the only french fries in the whole restaurant.

We went back every year for 5 years, and I got the only french fries in the place, and didn't even have to order them  Somehow the food always tasted better with such excellent customer service


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The food at a little restaurant in Victoria BC. The chef is informally trained, like 23 or something, sources stuff all over the island, and his food is just incredible.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a tough one for me... Either the traditional English breakfast I had at a little sidewalk restaurant in Leeds England or the fresh sea bass I had in a pavilion with an ocean view in Costa Rica. Both were incredible!

Carpe Diem is a great name for a restaurant though!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

A little seaside restaurant somewhere south of Tijuana. Can't remember the name of the restaurant or the town because I was drunk when we got there.

Fresh, warm tortilla shells rolled out in front of you by the grandmother, a corn salsa and big bowls of rice made by her daughter, tomato and onion chopped alongside by her grand-daughter, and her son and grandson kept making trips out to the lobster traps to bring back menacing-looking crustaceans which were grilled over a wood fire, then chopped into large chunks. The meat was salty and sweet and light, nothing like the Maine Atlantic lobster I had eaten previously.

There was no "meal" served - instead, they brought you the components of the tacos (which you assembled yourself) until you stopped eating. And lots & lots of beer. All this while a band of three or four walked around taking requests for Latin music.

All of the fine dining and homemade cooking and three/four-star bistros I've eaten in since haven't compared. It was an incredible night.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That sounds awesome, Andrew! Freshly prepared meals in Mexico and Central America always seem to have something extra even if it's just the extra care in preparation.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

breakfast - in a jungle kiosk outside the Tikal, Guatemala
fresh laid scrambled eggs, tortillas made fresh by grandma on a comal, with re-fried black beans and fresh ground Guatemalan coffee...
dinner - enchiladas made with a local cheese and freshly made red chili sauce followed by chicken chilaquiles - the town of Palenque in the hills of Chiapas, Mexico


----------



## Ammo-Ed (Jul 1, 2012)

Bulgogi, bibimbap, and cucumber kimchi in Gunsan ROK. Chicken tava and doner kebab in Cappadocia Turkey, and traditional breakfasts in Limerick Ireland.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

We ate at a TINY restaurant in Grand Cayman. It was off the beaten path and had a local recommend it to us when we asked for somewhere not touristy. We had jerk chicken. It may not be the most gourmet food but it was by far the best chicken I have ever had!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> That sounds awesome, Andrew! Freshly prepared meals in Mexico and Central America always seem to have something extra even if it's just the extra care in preparation.


Dead on Josh - the food is outstanding - common sense is required - you just have to look and think "would I eat in this place in America?" - maybe is good enough!
The absolute best cup of coffee I have ever had was in pre-tourist Cozumel - fresh roasted (the roaster was down the street) crude refined sugar, cream so rich the butter fat floated on top - OMG
Tamal Yucatecos in Meridian - conchinita pibil
Sopa de lima anywhere you can get it!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Ken, don't even get me started on coffee... In Mexico and Costa Rica I had fresh, locally grown and roasted coffee that was steeped like tea and sweetened with raw cane sugar. Oh so good!!!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hard to pick since I've traveled so much...

In Europe, I would have a real hard time, but probably would pick a no-name place in Lloret de Mar Spain, where some friends and I gorged ourselves on paella and ice cold beer after a long day on the beach.

In Asia, bulgogi, pickled garlic, kimchi, and soju in Anjeong Ri, Korea. Went there with one of the other NCOs in our platoon, who had just been transferred to Ft. Lewis from .....Camp Humphries. He just couldn't escape! Went out with some friends of his' wives - his friends were helicopter pilots and already in the field. Restaurant was a traditional place - they brought out the ingredients, we cooked them on a hot rock.


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

the best ive had was a late nite dinner at one of the street vender making gyros in Panama


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Hard to pick since I've traveled so much...
> 
> In Europe, I would have a real hard time, but probably would pick a no-name place in Lloret de Mar Spain, where some friends and I gorged ourselves on paella and ice cold beer after a long day on the beach.
> 
> In Asia, bulgogi, pickled garlic, kimchi, and soju in Anjeong Ri, Korea. Went there with one of the other NCOs in our platoon, who had just been transferred to Ft. Lewis from .....Camp Humphries. He just couldn't escape! Went out with some friends of his' wives - his friends were helicopter pilots and already in the field. Restaurant was a traditional place - they brought out the ingredients, we cooked them on a hot rock.


Had a hunch you'd weigh in on this Brian - you are the food instigator you know!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Had a hunch you'd weigh in on this Brian - you are the food instigator you know!


You flatter me, sir. If you ever want to really lose a lot of time, get me started on talking about travel and food/food history/history!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

davidg1977 said:


> the best ive had was a late nite dinner at one of the street vender making gyros in Panama


STREET FOOD!
Mexico Independence Day - Sept. 16th, Merida, Yucitan - military parade - guys in front had M-16s - bringing up the far rear - guys with broom handles (I guess it's a motivation to move up in rank BUT QUICK!)
roasted corn in the shuck peeled and coated with mayo, dried cheese (Mexican Parmesan), salt and chile - strange - I ate two
kettle fried potato chips with lime juice and chili powder - same woman cooking green banana chips with sugar a cinnamon - num
that night - grilled bacon wrapped hot dogs - again, I ate two of those suckers


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> You flatter me, sir. If you ever want to really lose a lot of time, get me started on talking about travel and food/food history/history!


Lebanese and Indian I hope! two of my favorites!


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Its a tie for me: Grilled Anagoda Lobster at the Bitter End Yacht Club in the BVIs and Lamb Vindaloo from a take away in York England.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Kobe' Beef several times, while in Japan! It was so tasty, I don't even remember the side dishes in any of the meals!


----------



## 9Norte (Dec 6, 2012)

jphank said:


> I was 7 years old, and my brother was 12, riding a 50 mile bike race from Rosarito Beach to Ensenada in Baja Mexico. My parents stopped in at a steakhouse to eat while we waited for him to finish his ride. I remember ordering steak and french fries, but the waiter said "No tengo papas fritas, pero para la gringita, tenemos papas fritas!"
> 
> He came back with a perfectly cooked steak, a salad, and yes, for this little white girl, the only french fries in the whole restaurant.
> 
> We went back every year for 5 years, and I got the only french fries in the place, and didn't even have to order them  Somehow the food always tasted better with such excellent customer service


this brings back great memories and another fantastic meal...I know exactly where you are talking about on this steak house and bike race....i had a house for MANY years just south of Rosarito, before Ensenada in a town called La Salina. There was a restaurant just north of there called La Fonda....best brunch in the world, and you cant go wrong with their cliff view of the pacific ocean and lobsters....

good memories, thank you


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

Falafel at some tiny, non-descript storefront in the Armenian quarter of Jerusalem.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Best non-US meal, Österreich edition:

I was vacationing for a few days with some friends in Chiemsee. The place we were staying was great - not the US Military recreation facility, but a favorite Gashaus for locals. My German was fluent at the time, and I speak German with a French accent so my camouflage was pretty good. My friend's wife was German, and we were traveling in a Citroen - not your typical GI car. This was important at the time due to some political shenanigans and my job at the time. 

Anyway, after a day of relaxing on the lake and playing tourist at Ludwig's palace on Herrenchiemsee we decided to have dinner in Austria. No real plans - just find a crossing with minimal supervision and a small town to meet people and visit. So off we went, well after dark. This was a bit of a quandry as not all crossings are open at night and we could have been wasting our trip, or at least forced to detour. Luckily enough we crossed into Kitzbühel and made our way to Kössen.

We found a gasthof that was open and lo and behold it was PACKED. Some kind of community festival/party, not an uncommon thing in that region in the height of summer, but a great find. We stuffed ourselves with typical fare - Jägerschnitzel and Kartoffeln, good beer and Ansbach. This was all accompanied by a great band, folk dancing, and spirited discussions on all things sport and politik.

The food was good, but not spectacular. It stood out because of the surroundings. We were accepted readily by a small town's denizens, shared their table, and danced, drank, and chatted the night away.

After all, as much as art and science drive food, there is something primal about breaking bread with one's fellow humans. On a warm summer night in one of the most beautiful countries in the world, every meal can be an epiphany.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

This is cool, sharing a memory on Puff and someone knowing what I'm talking about!

Thanks 



9Norte said:


> this brings back great memories and another fantastic meal...I know exactly where you are talking about on this steak house and bike race....i had a house for MANY years just south of Rosarito, before Ensenada in a town called La Salina. There was a restaurant just north of there called La Fonda....best brunch in the world, and you cant go wrong with their cliff view of the pacific ocean and lobsters....
> 
> good memories, thank you


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Why was United States put in this?


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

My Second favorite was in Australia.......pick out your own Steak (probably 2 lbs), take it to the grill and cook it right there in the restaurant. I think that was Canberra.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

My wife and I had a great meal while on our honeymoon in Barra de Navidad, Mexico. It seemed like every restaurant in the town was smack dab on the beach or adjacent to the lagoon and it was a marvelous place. We were there in the low, low season of late May/early June. The prices on the menus were noticeably less than high season and the food was incredibly fantastic. We ordered steak and shrimp one night which involved an incredibly prepared 10 oz steak, supposed to be 10 oz, it hung over the plate and a load of shrimp on a bed of rice. I remember thinking, wow that seems like a lot of shrimp, so I counted them and there were 18 shrimp on each of our plates. I have no idea how I ordered the steak or what type of spices they put on the shrimp but this was one of the best meals I have ever had...all for $6.99.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Several years back i took fishing trip to mexico. Spent a week on the sea of cortez on an old shrimp boat, with several pangas in towe. We'd get up early, head out on the pangas before dawn, return to the mothership for lunch and a short nap, than back out on the pangas until dark. One morning the guide on my ponga told my dad and I not throw back the little perch we had been catching and throwing back all week. headed back to the mothership a little early for lunch, handed over the perch to the "chef" in the galley, and hour later we had fresh ceviche.

I love ceviche, but it has never been better than it was that time with fish we caught that morning.....


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Lobster in Anguilla on our honeymoon, brought up to our private balcony. Anguillan lobsters are different...they are humungous and taste incredible.

http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/24/48/68/anguillan-lobster-served.jpg[/IMG]</a>
This photo of [URL=http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g147238-d150078-Reviews-Frangipani_Beach_Resort-Anguilla.html]Frangipani Beach Resort is courtesy of TripAdvisor"]
This photo of Frangipani Beach Resort is courtesy of TripAdvisor[/URL]


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ponto Final across from Lisbon-







Ponto Final Restaurant Reviews, Almada, Portugal - TripAdvisor


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

When I was stationed in Neckarsulm, Germany in 1978 there was a small pizza restaurant in their downtown area. The best experience I had was their Pizza mit ei (egg), a first time I'd heard of that. Sent me to Nirvana Heaven, it was sooooo nice! After that, taking one of the tours offered to us vets to Paris, France, had the most wonder Quiche in the world. Bon Apetit! :hungry:


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Tacos and beer in cabo San Lucas...OMG!!!


I'll have to agree with you on that! My wife and I ate at some great places in cabo while on our honeymoon. I'm not talking Sammys cabo wabo either, I'm talking local places where you need to know some Spanish if you want to get served.

The best meal I've had out of the USA was at the Brauhaus in Heidelberg Germany. I had the jaegerschnitzel with a liter of their dark lager. Was in gastronomic heaven after that meal.


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Restaurant made fresh pasta at a small family restaurant in Rome was to die for. I'm not normally a wine drinker but their house wine was excellent as well. I mis that place


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

edit, I didn't see the NOT in big letters :frusty:


----------

